# Old Horseradish Bottle



## trccscott (Feb 21, 2010)

I just added this to the collection the other day, and thought it was really cool as parts of the original label are still intact.  Not sure of age or value so if anyone has some insight that would be great.  It's a neat shaped bottle!


----------



## trccscott (Feb 21, 2010)

One of the cool things is that in the bottom left hand side of the label is a picture of the actual bottle itself!


----------



## trccscott (Feb 21, 2010)

Neat color glass and cool shape, reminds me of a coffin?


----------



## trccscott (Feb 21, 2010)

Warranted Pure!


----------



## Penn Digger (Feb 21, 2010)

Sweet find!!!


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 21, 2010)

Hey Scott,

 Very cool horseradish bottle! I've not seen another like it. The John Bullish label initially made me think it was British. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "In 1877, Willam H. Railton, a Chicago businessman who owned the Chicago Preserving Works, began using a maltese cross-shaped label for table sauces "prepared from a Mexican formula." He applied for a trademark in 1883, and by 1884 he was buying large ads for his Chili Colorow Sauce. Interestingly enough, although it was a "chili" sauce, the advertising copy claimed: "It is expressly suitable for family dining, possessing a fine, rich body of exquisite flavor and has neither the fiery nor nauseous taste which characterizes most sauces." With a typical nineteenth century patent medicine pitch, the copy went on to claim: "It relieves indigestion and cures dyspepsia. Physicians recommend it highly." From the excellentA Brief History of Hot Sauces.

 Mr. Railton produced another decidedly not-your-average Catsup bottle visible @ This Place.

 Horseradish, I love it, but was unaware of it's medicinal history:

 "Additionally, horseradish is has been shown in laboratory tests to be antibiotic, active against a variety of bacteria, so this can benefit a sinus infection. It has a high sulphur content, which may contribute to its antibiotic properties. A pungent oil in the root contains these properties.
 Horseradish has long been considered a powerfully effective diuretic, used by herbalists for centuries to treat kidney stones and like conditions. For bladder infections, mix 3-4 tablespoons of the fresh grated root with apple cider vinegar and honey to taste. Take the whole amount throughout the day. Alternatively, eighteenth-century herbalist Dr. Coffin recommended the following as a diuretic: Put together 1 ounce freshly-grated horseradish root, and Â½ ounce mustard seed, bruised; pour on 2 cups boiling water. Let stand, covered, for 4 hours and take in tablespoon doses to remove excess water from the system in cases of edema (dropsy), especially after fevers." 



From.


----------



## morbious_fod (Feb 22, 2010)

nice bottle indeed.


----------



## rockbot (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi Scott, 
 that is a nice bottle. Cool label.

 Rocky


----------



## RIBottleguy (Feb 22, 2010)

Nice one, it has a great shape!  And label.  And embossing.  etc. etc.


----------



## Oldtimer (Feb 23, 2010)

Great horseradish you got there! I love the coffin shape! I bet it has a fair amount of value. Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------

